# Looking for this seat for 1946 Comet Scooter.



## dw1973 (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm restoring a 46 Comet Scooter and looking for the original seat for it.  If anyone knows the make of the seat (see pics attached for examples)or maybe has one in good shape to sell please contact me.  Thanks


----------



## Jamie Mac (Nov 6, 2018)

dw1973 said:


> I'm restoring a 46 Comet Scooter and looking for the original seat for it.  If anyone knows the make of the seat (see pics attached for examples)or maybe has one in good shape to sell please contact me.  ThanksView attachment 204021View attachment 204022View attachment 204023View attachment 204024View attachment 204025View attachment 204021View attachment 204022View attachment 204023View attachment 204024View attachment 204025



Hello!  I also have a 1946 Comet scooter with a Clinton model 700as. This scooter has been in the family since new and I'm just beginning to get it back together after some stalled attempts.  I'm looking for close up shots of how the control cable connections are made to the band brake and to the carb linkage if you have any?  Cheers!


----------

